# Elizabeth Warren Supporters Slur Gay Scott Brown Staffer



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The party of tolerance continues.Im sure the liberal rags are going to do a front page story on this.

*Elizabeth Warren Supporters Slur Gay Scott Brown Staffer*









 19
 0
 20

Email Article
Print Article Send a Tip
by Tony Lee 16 Oct 2012, 3:46 AM PDT 16post a comment
*Supporters of Massachusetts Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren were caught on video ridiculing and demeaning a gay staffer working on Republican Senator Scott Brown's campaign.*

According to the _Weekly Standard_, Warren's supporters heckled Ross Hemminger, Youth Coordinator for the Scott Brown for Senate campaign, with demeaning anti-gay words.
A Warren supporter with a United Auto Workers sign was caught on video saying Hemminger "likes it up the a--" while other Warren supporters mocked Hemminger in "effeminate voices," saying things like, he "sounds kind of gay" while laughing at him as he was rallying Brown's supporters. 
Warren's Campaign Manager Mindy Myers wrote to Hemminger and apologized for the actions of Warren's supporters: 
Ross,
It has come to my attention that some of our supporters made very inappropriate comments to you outside the Springfield debate hall tonight. On behalf of Elizabeth and our campaign, I am writing to express our deepest apologies. Elizabeth completely denounces this kind of behavior, and we are very sorry it occurred.
Sincerely,​Mindy
Mindy Myers
Campaign Manager​Elizabeth for MA
The Weekly Standard describes a second video that came to light: 
A second video of another Warren supporter shows a man admitting to ridiculing the staffer. The cameraman asks the man if he was chanting "Sounds kind of gay" toward the staffer.
"Oh yeah, I did," the man says, laughing. He then adopts an effeminate voice to mock the staffer saying, "We want Scott, we want Scott."
"I'm like, 'Sounds kind of gay, sounds kind of gay," the man says before laughing again. "We're not going to say that anymore, because they're ready for us," he adds.​The Warren supporter then says the group better stop the ridicule because they will be tagged as "homophobes," something the left often falsely accuses those on the right of being. 
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...arren-Supporters-Slur-Gay-Scott-Brown-Staffer​


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

"Those who preach tolerance the most are tolerant the least!"
And I thought only Republicans were guilty of such things, was there any local coverage of this incident? Cue the crickets please...
Didn't Brown dismiss some supporters who did the "tomahawk chop" and war whoops (STOLEN from ME!) near some Warren folks... AND there's a great vid of a Brown tracker shoved by a cab driver who rants "you don't know who you're messing with" as he toted Lie-zy around the Vineyard...
But Dems are our friends, they respect people (as long as you're one of their ass kissers)


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Elizabeth Warren was over heard saying she was going to have the man scalped.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

She truely is the epidemy of douchebaggery.


----------

